# Endoscopy for hair growth.



## Ferned (Mar 5, 2008)

We have an Intra Oral procedure done, where the patient have an endoesophageal hair growth due to a deltopectoral skin flap. The doctor used an endoscopy to remove the hair. We are looking for the CPT code.

Thanks for your help


----------



## amitjoshi4 (May 16, 2008)

Nearest code is 43215 besides unlisted

Thank You


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 18, 2008)

I agree with 43215.


----------

